# my gorgeous cockatoo



## Snoopy84 (May 15, 2010)

We took this wee girl on 3 years ago when i was a foster carer for birds and rehabilitator.

Since then my health significantly deteriorated and i had to give it up but this girl is our wee diva and im so proud of her.

in 3 years, shes gone from a plucked chicken look to finally allowing feathers to grow through, this is the furthest we have ever gotten.

She doesnt pluck her feathers though, she trims them off at the base so only when she comes to moult we get a chance.

She was abused very badly for 6 years, fed only human food, had one perch in a cage she had never been out of.

The owners stated she 'didnt like toys' and 'wouldnt eat bird food'

She had her head feathers and flight feathers only everything else she had trimmed back.

She was terrified of humans, especially hands. Towels scare her even to this day, so do hoovers and spray bottles. They used to squirt her with water whenever she made a noise.

She now gladly steps up, loves her cuddles, loves her daily out time and goes back to her cage each night when we tell her its bed time.

She still wont eat fresh food, but will eat pellet diet and will drink juices and pureed fruit. I will keep trying incase one day she decides she wants to try it.

She is perfectly healthy apart from her mental issues, she is an odd bird but its to be expected after what she went through.

But here is her pic from yesterday, my wee widget or widgey woo


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Bless her! Shes still gorgeous!


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

She looks oven ready :blush:

Seriously do you think that the feathers will ever grow back? Its a shame but it sounds like she is good hands now.


----------



## Snoopy84 (May 15, 2010)

colinm said:


> She looks oven ready :blush:
> 
> Seriously do you think that the feathers will ever grow back? Its a shame but it sounds like she is good hands now.


i really dont know, as she just trims them for no reason at all now, sometimes when shes jusrt overly happy she does it! 

I hope she will eventually leave her feathers to grow through fully but its up to her,il love her regardless.

At least shes healthy, we had bloods done to check her health and she is healthy with no deficiencys so its just mental issues she still has


----------

